# Starter engages as soon as battery is connected



## mekanickel (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a 1999 Altima that was in a front end collision. I have put everything back together but as soon as a connect the battery I get a spark and the starter engages. I'm assuming that I have a short somewhere... any ideas where to start looking?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

For manual transmission, look for problems around the clutch intelock relay. And for auto transmission, look around the Park/Neutral position switch for problems.


----------



## mekanickel (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, problem seems to be solved. It seems like the solenoid was stuck so I managed to get the car running and then turn the key off. Now it seems to start & run just fine......


----------

